# not for buckeye fans



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

made these for xmas gifts sorry to make any buckeye fans mad at me. the first one is my first round bait that i have done, a little bit different than flat sided baits . third one is to take ur mind of the other two.























.


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

Great lookn bait!


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Yeah third one is the better one.LOL


----------



## ThreeRiversEsox (Mar 27, 2008)

We Are...penn State!!!!


----------

